# Visa processing time



## anbu01 (Jun 17, 2013)

dizzyizzy said:


> Following the suggestion of one of our regulars, we're opening this thread for everyone who has questions regarding salaries/compensation in Dubai.
> 
> Did you get a job offer but you are not sure if it's good enough? Post the details here and let the forum members give their opinions and advice. Usually there will be someone who is/has been/knows of someone who has been in a similar position to yours and can comment if the offer you just received is poor, average, good or above the standard.
> 
> Of course only you know your personal circumstances/standard of living/expectations, etc. but some third party perspective always helps


hi guys :-
Im new to the forum im from india and i gt offer from an company in free zone in dubai they have asked for attested copies and im working on it can any one say wat are the steps they take to provide for an employement visa and what is the time period.waiting for your reply


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

anbu01 said:


> hi guys :-
> Im new to the forum im from india and i gt offer from an company in free zone in dubai they have asked for attested copies and im working on it can any one say wat are the steps they take to provide for an employement visa and what is the time period.waiting for your reply


The time period can vary a little bit, really depends on how fast your employers HR department and PRO is in getting the processes finished. First off, you will need to provide them the attested certificates and other documents they ask for, on the basis of which they will apply for an work visa entry permit. Once that is done, you enter the country on the permit, and then your employer starts the work visa application. This includes you having a medical test (everyone does), fingerprinting and signing the of the labor contract (have to do this to go ahead, also make sure everything is the same on this contract and the offer that the employer has made to you). After this the visa gets stamped into your passport, your labor card arrives and then your Emirates ID is applied for and processed.


----------



## anbu01 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Tanks for quick reply*



saraswat said:


> The time period can vary a little bit, really depends on how fast your employers HR department and PRO is in getting the processes finished. First off, you will need to provide them the attested certificates and other documents they ask for, on the basis of which they will apply for an work visa entry permit. Once that is done, you enter the country on the permit, and then your employer starts the work visa application. This includes you having a medical test (everyone does), fingerprinting and signing the of the labor contract (have to do this to go ahead, also make sure everything is the same on this contract and the offer that the employer has made to you). After this the visa gets stamped into your passport, your labor card arrives and then your Emirates ID is applied for and processed.


Thanks mate,
My employer is situated in FZ thus it take any difference in my visa period .....


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Depends from freezone to freezone really, but overall the average time seems to be the same across the board, again the biggest factor is how fast the employer is and the other thing is how long it takes to get the security clearance from immigration if that is required for your job. Nothing to worry about really, I am sure your employer will keep you updated...


----------



## anbu01 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Tanks for quick reply*



saraswat said:


> Depends from freezone to freezone really, but overall the average time seems to be the same across the board, again the biggest factor is how fast the employer is and the other thing is how long it takes to get the security clearance from immigration if that is required for your job. Nothing to worry about really, I am sure your employer will keep you updated...


Thanks a lot actually im little bit worried about the process ....waiting with hope and payers thanks a lot im waiting fr my attestation and my employer is in dubai airport free zone if can plz say the time in weeks at max wat will time taken anyways tanks a lot


----------



## sjsmith13 (Jun 23, 2013)

I work in DAFZ (Dubai Airport Freezone) and they are really good about processing. Once the documents are submitted and you have been for your medical it shouldn't take more than a week or so. Your employer can pay extra for an "Urgent" process that will have your passport stamped with the residency visa within 2 working days. Don't forget that DAFZ closes at 2:30pm so make sure you get everything to them early in the morning.


----------



## anbu01 (Jun 17, 2013)

sjsmith13 said:


> I work in DAFZ (Dubai Airport Freezone) and they are really good about processing. Once the documents are submitted and you have been for your medical it shouldn't take more than a week or so. Your employer can pay extra for an "Urgent" process that will have your passport stamped with the residency visa within 2 working days. Don't forget that DAFZ closes at 2:30pm so make sure you get everything to them early in the morning.


Thanks a lot smith i hav submitted documents and waiting with prayers for the next step....................


----------

